# Cutting out a hole on a stainless steel sink...pics



## Goldglv (Jun 23, 2009)

I was replacing a faucet for my sister in law and also was going to mount a soap dispenser for her where her sprayer used to be. Well, this is the hole cutout I found in the sink where the sprayer used to be. 

My question is, how should I cut out the hole wide enough to fit the soap dispenser, it's too big for the hole. I've read using a step drill bit would work but would it work on this hole in the state that it's in? Looks like someone just used a knife or something, it's very jagged.

Also, I've read you have to use some type of oil while you drill out the hole using a step drill bit, is this true? Sink is very thin so I shouldn't have a hard time cutting out the hole.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

As a machinist--a step drill has only two diameters. IMO, what you may be referring to is a "Uni-Bit", which has multiple diameters and is designed to drill through sheet metal. A Uni-Bit will do what you need done. With the messed up hole you have, you will have to be very careful. Do not just run the Uni-Bit at any constant RPM when starting into the hole. Feed the bit in easy, and jog the drill motor until the hole starts to have consistent diameter. Actually with the stainless, some liquid hand soap will do fine as a lubricant. You're not drilling through thick steel. Remember to de-burr the bottom of the hole also. Using some emery cloth, or a small stone on the top will remove the tiny little burrs there. Be careful, David


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

might try looking for a knock-out that will cut the hole instead of a drill bit.


----------



## Goldglv (Jun 23, 2009)

jlhaslip said:


> might try looking for a knock-out that will cut the hole instead of a drill bit.


What do you mean by a knock out?


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

A drill will turn about an 1/8 of a revolution and then catch until you are frustrated out of your mind. I'd go with a dremel tool and a grind stone or else a round file, at least until you have a fairly round hole. 
Then drill it out larger if you still need to.


----------



## Goldglv (Jun 23, 2009)

Maintenance 6 said:


> A drill will turn about an 1/8 of a revolution and then catch until you are frustrated out of your mind. I'd go with a dremel tool and a grind stone or else a round file, at least until you have a fairly round hole.
> Then drill it out larger if you still need to.


I was thinking of using a metal rasp. You think that would work?

The step drill bit I was looking at was this one:

http://www.amazon.com/Pro-Quality-Titanium-Step-Drill-Bit/dp/B000FZ2UOY


----------



## Goldglv (Jun 23, 2009)

What about using a jig saw with a metal cutting blade?


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

A metal rasp may be a good start. With a jigsaw, tape the bottom of the shoe so you don't scratch the sink and go slow. Stainless is tough cutting, although the stainless used for sinks is some pretty low grade stuff.


----------



## Goldglv (Jun 23, 2009)

Maintenance 6 said:


> A metal rasp may be a good start. With a jigsaw, tape the bottom of the shoe so you don't scratch the sink and go slow. Stainless is tough cutting, although the stainless used for sinks is some pretty low grade stuff.


Yes, the stainless sink is VERY thin. The last thing I would want to do is damage the sink with the jigsaw to the point where I'd have to replace it, what's the possibility of the jigsaw tearing the sink?


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Goldglv said:


> Yes, the stainless sink is VERY thin. The last thing I would want to do is damage the sink with the jigsaw to the point where I'd have to replace it, what's the possibility of the jigsaw tearing the sink?


You would be hard pressed to tear the sink with a jigsaw blade.
Ron


----------



## Goldglv (Jun 23, 2009)

Ron6519 said:


> You would be hard pressed to tear the sink with a jigsaw blade.
> Ron


Ok, thanks guys. I will try the rasp first, if that takes too long I will use the jigsaw. The hole is not flat on either side so the soap dispenser will not be seated flush on the sink, I guess I need to file that down as well so no water leaks under the soap dispenser and the gasket.


----------



## RegeSullivan (Dec 8, 2006)

Knock out tool is the right tool and maybe the only tool for this job. You can find them at a plumbing supply, maybe home depot and believe it or not Ikea if you have one of those close to you. Watch this video and the light will go on... http://www.askthebuilder.com/Metal_Hole_Punch_Video.shtml 

Rege


----------



## fireguy (May 3, 2007)

RegeSullivan said:


> Knock out tool is the right tool and maybe the only tool for this job. You can find them at a plumbing supply, maybe home depot and believe it or not Ikea if you have one of those close to you. Watch this video and the light will go on... http://www.askthebuilder.com/Metal_Hole_Punch_Video.shtml
> 
> Rege


 
Electrical supply houses also have Greenlee knockouts. I do not think Home cheapo will have them or even know what they are. 

If you use a step bit costing $15.00, you will not get much. I normally pay around $70.00, for Lennox. My experience is anything else is junk.

Water in a spray bottle works as a coolant also. 

http://www.evergreentool.com/ For the best hole cutting tool. Less than $300.00 I can cut a 1.125 hole in less than 3 minutes in 20 gauge s/s. This year I bought new drill bits and hole saws. The replaced saw cut about 150 holes


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

Existing hole looks like it was created by multiple hits in a circle with a metal drill bit. Surratted edge must have made quick work on that sprayer hose.

Before I tooled up ($$$) to tackle this (make a bigger hole project)

1. does the new soap dispenser have a good sized flange that might
hide any discolarartion (friction heat from grinding, drilling) dispite lube efforts or inadvertant scarring or scratches that might occur?

2. What is the overall condition of the sink... Maybe time to say "SIS
go buy a new 4 or 5 hole sink.. with the time and tooling involved I could
install a new sink for you." 

If you shop for a new sink don't get one deeper then the exisiting waste lines allow. (you will never be forgiven).


----------



## Goldglv (Jun 23, 2009)

Hey guys, just wanted to updated you on this issue. I decided to give this harbor freight knockout punch set a try:

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=91201

This is the hole it made in the sink, I was very happy with how it turned out, knockout set was on sale for $20. I just wanted to pass this along to you guys. I don't know how long they will hold up in the long run but I only needed to use this a few times and didn't want to spend a lot of money. Thanks again for all of your feedback.


----------

